# Sticky  Please post your dynos?



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I would like to have a dyno chart for our Z32 cars. Could you please tell us,

What year your Z is?
How many miles was on her?
NA or TT?
Auto or manual?
What was the name of the place you dynoed at?
What psi did you dyno at if your a TT?
What gear your pull was made?
What modifications were done when you made your pulls?
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet?

If you don't have a dyno chart please do not apply.

Thanks..

Sponge...


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

What year your Z is? *1992*
How many miles was on her? *120,000 miles*
NA or TT? *TT*
Auto or manual? *Manual*
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? *XS Engineering*
What psi did you dyno at if your a TT?* 1.15 kg/cm2 ~16psi.*
What gear your pull was made? *4th *
What modifications were done when you made your pulls?
*Apexi Power Intake, Greg D.'s down pipes, Stillen mid pipes, Greddy SP exhaust with Stillen X pipe, UR pulley, HKS Ignition amplifier, Stillen IC's, Stillen flywheel, AVC-r, and Apexi Power FC.
This was done on SUNCO GT104 Race Gas*
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet?


----------



## zhound (Dec 12, 2002)

What year your Z is? *1994*
How many miles was on her? *80,000 miles*
NA or TT? *TT*
Auto or manual? *Manual*
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? *16G: R&D, 18G:Morgan Motorsports*
What psi did you dyno at if your a TT?* ~22-23psi*
What gear your pull was made? *4th *
What modifications were done when you made your pulls?
*JWT Dual POP
Apexi AVC-R, AFC
Lebree Exhaust
Greddy Intercoolers
Greddy TD05H-18G Kit
Custom Exhaust Piping
Nismo 740cc injectors
Street ported heads(Mild) with JWT stiffer valve springs
Stock bottom end.
RPS super special carbon-carbon clutch.
*

16G:









18G:









Zo


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> This is from Zhound, he has your dyno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats an old one. Does anyone have one of the newer ones?

Mike


----------



## Datsunscom (Dec 22, 2003)

*Dyno sheet*



Spongerider said:


> I would like to have a dyno chart for our Z32 cars. Could you please tell us,
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Sponge...


What year your Z is? 1993 J30 VG30DE
How many miles was on her? 35000
NA or TT? N/A
Auto or manual? Manual
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? Dan Judy Automotive
What psi did you dyno at if your a TT? 0
What gear your pull was made? 3rd
What modifications were done when you made your pulls? JWT ECU, custom intake and exhaust to make fit into older Datsun.
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet?









Car has been upgraded to "Stage V+ [per SGP chart]" equivalent DETT - dyno sheets to follow soon.

Dave Lum
www.datsuns.com
www.boostt.datsuns.com


----------



## Mike (Austin) (Apr 27, 2004)

*Dynos...*

What year your Z is? 1991
How many miles was on her? 48xxxK at the time, 51xxxK now
NA or TT? TT
Auto or manual? 5SP
What was the name of the place you dynoed at? XCessive
What psi did you dyno at if your a TT? 1.2 kg/cm2 pump, 1.5 kg/cm2 race fuel
What gear your pull was made? 4th
What modifications were done when you made your pulls? TD05/16Gs
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet? see below for pump gas 17 psi chart and pump/C16 21 psi chart, both SAE, both on the old 16G setup. 



















Soon to be tuning the latest setup (18Gs, cam gears, etc.)....


----------



## AbsolutZ (Jun 1, 2004)

1992
128k miles
NA
5 spd
Big Shot Dyno and Performance
4th gear pulls 
intake, exhaust, UDP, ECU, S-AFC II


----------



## macman21 (Jan 26, 2005)

What year your Z is-1991
How many miles was on her-68000 miles
NA or TT-NA
Auto or manual-manual
What was the name of the place you dynoed at-chip torque
What psi did you dyno at if your a TT-0
What gear your pull was made-4th
What modifications were done when you made your pulls-cat back 2.5" exhaust
And of coures a picture of your dyno sheet









125KW = 169 hp


----------



## macman21 (Jan 26, 2005)

hey how do i put my pic in??


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

macman21 said:


> hey how do i put my pic in??



Upload it to somewhere like www.photobucket.com and host it from there.


----------



## macman21 (Jan 26, 2005)

macman21 said:


> What year your Z is-1991
> How many miles was on her-68000 miles
> NA or TT-NA
> Auto or manual-manual
> ...










[/IMG]


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

You Z32 ppl are monsters


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

1992 300ZXTT 5 SP Manual

Dynoed @ Superflow Dyno Booth @ Recaro Tuning Event, Hockenheim Germany

Dynoed @ 18 psi in 4th gear

Mods:
Z1 Motorsports Stage 1 Turbos (Z1's answer to sport 500's)
Z1 Motorsports SMIC Upgrade
Stillen Hiflow intake
Nismo 555cc injectors
AshSpec ECU
Apexi AVC-R
Z1 Motorsports split wastegate DP-TP combo
RPS S/S clutch









(Torque is in NM's)


----------



## norvek300zx (Jun 15, 2010)

hey bud was wondering if your 555CC injectors handled that kind of power easily and didnt give out on you. thnx.


----------



## Green&Mean (Oct 30, 2011)

*513 RWHP 425 LBS TQ*

1995 300 ZX TT 5 Speed
Fully built JUN engine. (valvetrain, cams, pistons and rods)
740cc Injectors. Stock Fuel Pump.
TD05 16G Greddy Turbos (17.8 lbs boost)
Haltech Stand Alone Ignition System
Dual Disc Clutch
Carbon Fiber Driveshaft
Power Fab Auto Custom 3 inch Exhaust with High Flow Cats.
Greddy Quad Tipped Mufflers.

Car passes emissions test with no problem. No specal tuning or "tricks" or funny stickers needed here.

http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h405/fredfournier/DynoChart.jpg
http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h405/fredfournier/EmisionsTest.jpg


----------

